# stock tint percentage



## atlas titan (Dec 15, 2017)

does anyone know what percentage is the tint on second row and i guess back rows. I want to get matching tint on the front windows. not sure how it will look if front and second row with different percentage tints.


----------



## fincoop (May 22, 2001)

We have three tint grades for sale here. About 35%, 20% and 7%. The latter is almost opaque and the former is shaded but still see through. What I saw in the showroom looked like the 20%, and 35% is the darkest you can go here legally in the front row. It doesn’t look weird. It looks great. I have 35/7 on my GLI and it’s fine.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

My fronts are tinted 50 which is the legal limit here in VA and don't look strange with the darker back windows. 35 is limit on rears..the stock tint looks like 35 or maybe 20...not sure how that works in terms of OEM privacy glass...edit...rear on SUVs can be any darkness so I bet these are 20ish. My car could only have 35 on the rear.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## atlas titan (Dec 15, 2017)

KarstGeo said:


> My fronts are tinted 50 which is the legal limit here in VA and don't look strange with the darker back windows. 35 is limit on rears..the stock tint looks like 35.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


would you happen to have a pic of your tints?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Here you go. Lighting may not be ideal.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## atlas titan (Dec 15, 2017)

KarstGeo said:


> Here you go. Lighting may not be ideal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i would probably go with 35 with mine as 50 is too light for me. plus i got a black sel matches the whole car.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

atlas titan said:


> i would probably go with 35 with mine as 50 is too light for me. plus i got a black sel matches the whole car.


All depends on your state's law.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ebTDI (Dec 2, 2013)

KarstGeo said:


> All depends on your state's law.


Keep in mind, most state laws are "Total Light Transmittance." I say that because most factory clear glass will actually meter ~95-97% total light transmittance. I'm in MD, and the limit is 35%, but if I add 35% film, my total light transmittance will be ~30-32%, therefore illegal.

That said, I still go with 35% film because I like the way it looks, but I'm also aware that I'm rolling the dice a bit.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

^^^Getting your tint checked/pulled over for something so slight as 35 vs. 32 or whatever is going to be pretty rare for someone driving a family vehicle IMHO. I figure when I get it tinted, the tint shop asks what you want and tells you what is legal etc. I would like to think they aren't going to sell you tint that won't pass inspection etc. if it's a good/reputable shop. In that case in states where you are not allowed any tint on the fronts cars off the lot wouldn't meet the standard.


----------



## ebTDI (Dec 2, 2013)

KarstGeo said:


> ^^^Getting your tint checked/pulled over for something so slight as 35 vs. 32 or whatever is going to be pretty rare for someone driving a family vehicle IMHO. I figure when I get it tinted, the tint shop asks what you want and tells you what is legal etc. I would like to think they aren't going to sell you tint that won't pass inspection etc. if it's a good/reputable shop. In that case in states where you are not allowed any tint on the fronts cars off the lot wouldn't meet the standard.


Not meant to be confrontational at all about it. Just used your quote to bring up more info on tint laws. 

I completely agree. A family car is highly unlikely to get a ticket for tint, particularly if it's 35%. I have an appointment for tint on my car (G8 GT) next week actually, and plan to do 35%. It's black, V8, has exhaust... so yeah, that's where my "dice rolling" is coming. haha.

Also, I know this info because when I bought said G8, it had 35% film on it, but in order to pass MD inspection (only happens when you buy a car, not annually), I had to get the tint removed because it metered 32%. Very dumb, oh well.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

ebTDI said:


> Not meant to be confrontational at all about it. Just used your quote to bring up more info on tint laws.
> 
> I completely agree. A family car is highly unlikely to get a ticket for tint, particularly if it's 35%. I have an appointment for tint on my car (G8 GT) next week actually, and plan to do 35%. It's black, V8, has exhaust... so yeah, that's where my "dice rolling" is coming. haha.
> 
> Also, I know this info because when I bought said G8, it had 35% film on it, but in order to pass MD inspection (only happens when you buy a car, not annually), I had to get the tint removed because it metered 32%. Very dumb, oh well.


Understood, good points! Yes, if I took my car and moved to a state where the front's can't have tint, it may not pass their inspection (if they have one) to get licensed. Risk you take I suppose. With 50s up front I don't think I'll ever have to worry about it.


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

atlas titan said:


> does anyone know what percentage is the tint on second row and i guess back rows. I want to get matching tint on the front windows. not sure how it will look if front and second row with different percentage tints.


i had all the windows tinted on our atlas.. 
makes no sense just to tint the fronts - as the colors will not match.. green vs black or off matching.. 
so my dealer tinted all of the windows and the back came out limo dark love it.. 
and the front is legal darkness .. i think they did 20% all around and it looks amazing.


----------



## atlas titan (Dec 15, 2017)

AudiVW guy said:


> i had all the windows tinted on our atlas..
> makes no sense just to tint the fronts - as the colors will not match.. green vs black or off matching..
> so my dealer tinted all of the windows and the back came out limo dark love it..
> and the front is legal darkness .. i think they did 20% all around and it looks amazing.


could it be different brands of tint that cause the difference in color? There so many types and brands of tint. even thought ny its not legal anything below 70% i will take my chance as i have tint on my old car and never got ticket unless the cop is being a a hole.


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

atlas titan said:


> could it be different brands of tint that cause the difference in color? There so many types and brands of tint. even thought ny its not legal anything below 70% i will take my chance as i have tint on my old car and never got ticket unless the cop is being a a hole.


i went with my dealer so the tints are all one color .. and i guess the rule of thumb is if you can see the white in the eyes and teeth of the driver it is legit.


----------



## ebTDI (Dec 2, 2013)

Factory tinted glass isn't tinted with film. The glass is dyed. That's the biggest cause of difference in color.

Also, there can be benefits from tinting already dyed privacy glass. Most tint films will have better heat rejection than the factory privacy glass by itself.


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

ebTDI said:


> Factory tinted glass isn't tinted with film. The glass is dyed. That's the biggest cause of difference in color.
> 
> Also, there can be benefits from tinting already dyed privacy glass. Most tint films will have better heat rejection than the factory privacy glass by itself.


agreed, as well i did for a deeper tint more privacy for our cargo and rear passengers


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

ebTDI said:


> Factory tinted glass isn't tinted with film. The glass is dyed. That's the biggest cause of difference in color.
> 
> Also, there can be benefits from tinting already dyed privacy glass. Most tint films will have better heat rejection than the factory privacy glass by itself.


Yes - reject heat/UV is the main reason I got it on our fronts. Just b/c the tint isn't super dark doesn't mean you aren't getting benefits. I only see the issue with color being for the folks doing a dark tint on the fronts...our 50% looks fine with the much darker rears.


----------



## iceburgdesigns (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm getting the fronts done at 20% this weekend, to match the rears. I'll post pics when it's done. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## atlas titan (Dec 15, 2017)

iceburgdesigns said:


> I'm getting the fronts done at 20% this weekend, to match the rears. I'll post pics when it's done.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


when you do can you post the brand name and price for your tints so some of us would get an idea of what to expect


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

atlas titan said:


> when you do can you post the brand name and price for your tints so some of us would get an idea of what to expect


While mine are not as dark as what many here seem to want, my fronts (50%) are Llumar Pinnacle ceramic tint. Lifetime warranty. Paid $125 for the fronts.


----------



## iceburgdesigns (Jan 17, 2011)

atlas titan said:


> when you do can you post the brand name and price for your tints so some of us would get an idea of what to expect


This is 20% to match the rear windows. Johnson Marathon series tint. It cost me $50 for the 2 front windows, with lifetime warranty. I know I got a really good price. I would expect to pay a little more than that. It took about an hour, and I waited while it was done. It is absolutely flawless.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BLACKatlas (Mar 13, 2018)

I paid $250 for ceramic tint on the two front windows and windshield. 35% on the two front doors and 80% on the windshield. Unfortunatly, this is the only picture i have of the Atlas with the tint showing. My yellow beetle also has 80% tint on the windshield.








[/url]Untitled by Isaac Rodriguez, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## atlas titan (Dec 15, 2017)

BLACKatlas said:


> I paid $250 for ceramic tint on the two front windows and windshield. 35% on the two front doors and 80% on the windshield. Unfortunatly, this is the only picture i have of the Atlas with the tint showing. My yellow beetle also has 80% tint on the windshield.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like 35% is a pretty good match to the back. 
Any darker might have trouble seeing out at night.


----------



## CobaltSky (Jan 16, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> ^^^Getting your tint checked/pulled over for something so slight as 35 vs. 32 or whatever is going to be pretty rare for someone driving a family vehicle IMHO. I figure when I get it tinted, the tint shop asks what you want and tells you what is legal etc. I would like to think they aren't going to sell you tint that won't pass inspection etc. if it's a good/reputable shop. In that case in states where you are not allowed any tint on the fronts cars off the lot wouldn't meet the standard.


Purcellville Virginia cop pulled me over in my unmodded 2004 passat wagon for tint as the only cause for stopping me (not speeding etc). Front and rear sides were tinted 35%. I no longer live in VA, thankfully. But goes to show YMMV with these local police...


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

CobaltSky said:


> Purcellville Virginia cop pulled me over in my unmodded 2004 passat wagon for tint as the only cause for stopping me (not speeding etc). Front and rear sides were tinted 35%. I no longer live in VA, thankfully. But goes to show YMMV with these local police...


35 in the front is pretty dark and noticeable though.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

CobaltSky said:


> Purcellville Virginia cop pulled me over in my unmodded 2004 passat wagon for tint as the only cause for stopping me (not speeding etc). Front and rear sides were tinted 35%. I no longer live in VA, thankfully. But goes to show YMMV with these local police...


35 in the front is pretty dark and noticeable though.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chodite (Oct 11, 2001)

Believe it or not, this is 20% in the fronts on mine. Though a bright sunny day isn't helping show the darkness.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2017)

What % tint on the side and rear?, looks great

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## atlas titan (Dec 15, 2017)

just got mine done with 20% llumar or solar free tint same brand i think. for $70 2 front.


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

does the privacy glass in the back provide any UV protection?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

jayin0507 said:


> does the privacy glass in the back provide any UV protection?


All auto glass provides some UV protection even when it's clear. Details here:

https://www.skincancer.org/prevention/are-you-at-risk/sun-hazards-in-your-car

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> All auto glass provides some UV protection even when it's clear. Details here:
> 
> https://www.skincancer.org/prevention/are-you-at-risk/sun-hazards-in-your-car
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks KarstGeo for the info. I was debating to just Tint the front and windshelid and leave the rear alone since it already had privacy glass. But the info you provided was helpful. I will tint all the windows. 

I live in Hawaii so it is sunny almost everyday here so that UV protection from the tint will help out big time. Also the heat reduction from the tint will help out on those super sunny hot days since we don't have a garage to park our Atlas.


----------



## Ryangiggs (Jun 15, 2018)

chodite said:


> Believe it or not, this is 20% in the fronts on mine. Though a bright sunny day isn't helping show the darkness.


Did you leave the rears and just tint the fronts? This looks great!

Curious where got this done as Im in your area

Thanks!


----------



## fincoop (May 22, 2001)

*Front tint only - Privacy?*

For those who have tinted only the front windows ~35%, is it possible to see into the back seat/trunk area through the factory glass?


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

fincoop said:


> For those who have tinted only the front windows ~35%, is it possible to see into the back seat/trunk area through the factory glass?


If you're asking if tinting the front windows will help to darken the rear factory window, then no, not really. You can still see thru the inside, if looking thru the rear windows.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Planning to tint ours soon, 35% front with 50% on the rears for heat rejection. I live in Northern Virginia and I have tinted almost every vehicle I have owned over the last 17 years. Cars are 35% all the way around except windshield (stupid state inspection stickers) and I generally get black interiors. Never had any issues (knocks on wood) with law enforcement. I have used the same shop for all but my first car as well. I'll post pics once its complete.


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

we tinted only the fronts of ours 20%.

after some time I am starting to think of throwing 35% on the back windows because even though it 'matches' as far as color is concerned, you can tell the rears dont shade as well as the 20% fronts.

also has anyone had problems with tint shop not wanting to put a clear uv film on the windshield because of the window sensor?


----------



## mrremus007 (Nov 14, 2019)

Sugar Bear said:


> we tinted only the fronts of ours 20%.
> 
> after some time I am starting to think of throwing 35% on the back windows because even though it 'matches' as far as color is concerned, you can tell the rears dont shade as well as the 20% fronts.
> 
> also has anyone had problems with tint shop not wanting to put a clear uv film on the windshield because of the window sensor?



Did you end up putting anything on the rear? I was also considering 35% on top of the OEM privacy glass - was curious how much it darkened it up. Was guessing it would come down to 12 or 14.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

mrremus007 said:


> Did you end up putting anything on the rear? I was also considering 35% on top of the OEM privacy glass - was curious how much it darkened it up. Was guessing it would come down to 12 or 14.


I'd done 20% front and added 50% to the rear. Matches fairly close.


----------



## LFG (May 30, 2019)

My guy said my rears were 20%, so that's what I tinted the front - even though 35% is the legal limit here in MA. I think it looks freaking awesome. White exterior, 21" wheels, blacked out windows


----------



## soul strong (Apr 6, 2007)

I’ll jump in and say my tint guy said 20% would match.







bad angle but only picture I took since tints. And even the wife said it matches very well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

I bought mine pre owned and the front doors were tinted to match. For everyone getting these dark tints up front, don't you have trouble seeing out the sides at night in poorly lit areas? I have good eyesight but even at the level matching factory I feel like any more would be a real challenge.


----------



## mrremus007 (Nov 14, 2019)

I ended up adding a 20% film on top of the stock privacy glass in the rear. Although I was initially considering 35, I'm glad I was talked out of it. Adding 20 to the back is certainly not too dark. 

In the front - I kept it legal in my state, which is 35%. Only added a 45 in the front so they would give me a certificate (applying 35 film on top of factory glass in the front would meter under 35). Conservative, yes. But my primary goal was dimming the rear, not matching the fronts to factory rear.


----------

